# skin tag



## Reege (Dec 20, 2000)

Wasn't sure where to put this, but it's a bit embarrassing. During my last period, I noticed a skin tag near my anus.It didn't go away after my period was over so I went to my doctor. He confirmed that it was a skin tag. I told him it was starting to become painful and he said there wasn't really anything I could do about it.Since I have IBS-D, I go to the bathroom a lot during an attack. So this is hurting me quite a bit now. Is there anything I can do? Thanks


----------



## hmeems (Dec 12, 2004)

Yes, there is something you can do about an anal skin tag. I work at an OBGYN Office and we take them off of women right in the office. Why suffer when there IS something that can be done. I would just schedule an appointment with your OBGYN doctor to have it removed.Debi


----------



## Zanne (Nov 22, 2004)

Good Grief! I cannot believe that your doctor said there was nothing you could do about it! I had one in the same area and had it removed in the dr. office. Nothing to it. Certainly do not put up with this, since it can be easily removed.


----------



## Reege (Dec 20, 2000)

Thanks for your replies. I don't have an OBGYN so I will have to go back to my GP. Ironically, I work for a GP but it's a bit embarrassing to ask him about it. Maybe I'll ask the other nurse at work what she would recommend. I won't take no for an answer...it hurts during an IBS attack not to mention during sex! Thanks again ladies!


----------

